# MTB - Labor Day 9/5/11 AM



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2011)

Who's down for a ride Monday morning?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 3, 2011)

Was thinking of doing waldo...How bout you Greg...Grassi...03jeff...2knees...woodcore..anyone else??  Just a suggestion..I will ride wherever...Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2011)

Had some bike issues this morning, if I can get things worked out I'm a solid maybe.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm down for one.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a maybe, depends on when and where.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2011)

When will the details for this ride be announced?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Waldo.....930 ish???


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, I've been away all day.

Earlier would be better for me.  I'd like to be heading home by 11ish.  Did Waldo get cleaned up after the storm?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2011)

Got my bike issues worked out for now.....well maybe. Anyway, that's too late of a start for me as I have stuff to do later. Going to either do a Mtb ride closer to home (and earlier) or a long road ride.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll check in here in the morning to see what's going on.  Might do Nass at 9since it's closer and earlier...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm heading out now for a road ride now.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm heading out now for a road ride now.



When?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2011)

This ride kinda fell apart, you guys are punks.  Steveo, I don't know what you're planning, but I'm just gonna hit the Nass soccer fields at 9 for a quick hitter.  You're welcome to join in.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> When?



7:00 am, 18 + miles


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 7:00 am, 18 + miles



Does that mean you actually roads more than 1hr?

Trying to burn off all that 5 Guys from yesterday?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Does that mean you actually roads more than 1hr?
> 
> Trying to burn off all that 5 Guys from yesterday?



1:12, 15.2 avg not bad considering I did a good portion of route 10 with traffic lights and 808 calories so I think I fell short of burning the 5 Guys off!


----------

